# Looking for a guy named Orlen



## Razor Blade (Aug 2, 2016)

I am looking for a guy named Orlen on here. I think he works on shotguns. My friend Miles Gibby is trying to get in touch with him. Can anyone help. Thanks, Scott


----------



## tom turkey 2x2 (Aug 2, 2016)

*check your private messages*

ditto on title


----------



## GLS (Aug 2, 2016)

Mike Orlen of Amherst, MA is a barrel specialist.  He is also the shotgunworld gunsmith forum moderator.  His contact info is at that site and he will answer the phone. He's a good one to know and use.  Gil


----------

